# EnchiladaRoot: root exploit for "HDCity Android TV Box"



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Was asked to look at it, I know no details about it really, but finding root was pretty easy. Anyone own one of theses?

See: https://github.com/CunningLogic/Enchilada


----------

